# Instruction Manual



## wayoutwest (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get an instruction manual for a Porter Cable router? The model of the motor is 6902. It has two bases, model 1001 and 6931 type two. It comes in a case that has 693 pk on it. It was my dad's but no manual. I went to the porter cable web site but the manual they had there does cover a 6931 plunge base but it talks about speed control but this one does not have a speed control. I will try to muddle through the manual I could find but I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get hold of one particular to the model I had.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Try this link from porter cable. You will have to register but it should come up with your manual:

http://www.dewaltservicenet.com/ServiceNet/logon.asp

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wayoutwest

Just my 2 cents ,, you don't need the manual for the Porter Cable router it's good for a fire starter but that's about it unless you want to order some parts for the router..

If you want a good manual for the router get the book called Woodworking-Router-UpdatedProfessiona

From : Amazon and other book outlets
http://www.amazon.com/Woodworking-R...0208429?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1191083468&sr=8-1

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=17203&TabSelect=Reviews

Read the revews on this great book at Amazon


It's not free but it's one book you will keep for a long time..  with tons if info about many routers, plus much more.. 

Plus this one ▼
Bill Hylton's Ultimate Guide to the Router Table
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=252362401&pf_rd_i=0762108002
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17897&filter=Bill Hylton

===========





wayoutwest said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an instruction manual for a Porter Cable router? The model of the motor is 6902. It has two bases, model 1001 and 6931 type two. It comes in a case that has 693 pk on it. It was my dad's but no manual. I went to the porter cable web site but the manual they had there does cover a 6931 plunge base but it talks about speed control but this one does not have a speed control. I will try to muddle through the manual I could find but I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get hold of one particular to the model I had.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil


----------



## TGROVE51 (May 25, 2016)

*Rockwell Router 1002 With Base, Model 1001*

Does anyone know where I can acquire an owners manual for this make and model?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

TGROVE51 said:


> Does anyone know where I can acquire an owners manual for this make and model?


Welcome aboard. one of the forums sections is Router Reference, about the 10th or so item in the Porter Cable section of that is a manual for PC 690. Click this link to get there: Porter Cable - Router Forums

Best wishes,
earl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome T.


----------

